# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Minoxidil foam scalp irritation treatment

## adamchrissy

Hi 
I have been using Kirkland Minoxidil 5% foam for a couple of months now. I am getting the side effect of scalp irritation - can anyone suggest a cream/other treatment that can help and, if so, what strength of that treatment would you recommend and any tips on its application (eg amount and when to apply) would also be appreciated.

Thanks

Adam

----------

